# Cube 200 Tuning "light"



## kubidus (8. April 2018)

Hallo allerseits!

Ich möchte hiermit mein erstes, (zumindest vorerst) bereits abgeschlossenes Kinderbike-Projekt mit euch teilen.

Nachdem mein - mit derzeit 120cm etwas (sehr) groß geratener - Vierjähriger bereits über den Winter seinem ersten Bike entwachsen ist (ein älteres, klassisches, schweres, aber gut gängiges, schönes und heißgeliebtes 16" Stahlrad, mit welchem er letztes Jahr im Frühling sehr schnell Fahren gelernt hat), musste schon länger dringend neues Material her.

Als mittlerweile leidenschaftlicher Radler und aufgrund der entstandenen Fahrabstinenz, lag er mir damit deswegen schon seit Monaten in den Ohren. Da die Witterung bis vor ein paar Tagen (hier bei uns in Wien) sowieso noch nicht so überragend einladend zum pedalieren war, hat nun der Osterhase das neue, heißersehnte Bike endlich gebracht!

Nach wochenlangen Recherchen und Abwägungen bezüglich Neurad oder Gebrauchtesel bzw. welche Modelle in Frage kommen (in die engere Auswahl kamen u.a. auch Woom 4, Kokua LIKEtoBIKE 20, Trek Superfly 20, Orbea MX 20 Dirt und White XC 200 LITE 6S), hat das Finanzministerium dann eindeutig nur Option Nr. 2 genehmigt.

Das Ausgangsmaterial wurde dann letztendlich ein gebrauchtes, sehr gut erhaltenes und mit nur EUR 100,- auch recht günstig erstandenes *Cube Kid 200 Team (2014)*, noch mit allen Originalteilen verbaut. Mein selbstauferlegtes Ziel war es, mit möglichst wenig Budget und Aufwand auf unter 9kg zu kommen und dabei auch gleich noch die Geometrie/Ergonomie des Bikes etwas weniger sportlich zu gestalten (Vorbild für Sitz/Lenkerposition etc. war hier das Woom 4).

Dank geht auch an *kc85 *für einige hilfreiche Anregungen!

Lange Rede - kurzer Sinn, hier die vorher/nachher Bilder und Teileliste (Preise inkl. Versandkosten nach Wien) dazu:
(Das größte Potential für weitere Gewichtseinsparung würde wohl die Gabel bieten --> Frog Alu)


----------



## kc85 (8. April 2018)

Ist doch gut geworden.

Interessant ist, dass unser Würfel (2009er Modell) im Originalzustand inkl. Cube-Ständer noch satte 11,1kg auf die Wage brachte. Wir mussten da noch 500g mehr "wegbauen".

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joglo (9. April 2018)

Gutes Verhältnis von Investition vs. Gewichtsersparnis. 100€ pro Kg Ersparnis, nicht schlecht!

Beim Lenker hättest Du den typischen Carbonlenker von Ali benutzen können (Child 3K matte...), hab ich schon für 11€ gekauft und wiegt in der Länge dann <100g.
Sattel und LRS sind noch übergewichtig, aber ich verstehe den Ansatz mit begrenztem Einsatz ein ausreichend leichtes und schönes Bike zusammenzustellen gut.
Viel Spaß damit für Deinen Großen...


----------



## kubidus (9. April 2018)

joglo schrieb:


> Gutes Verhältnis von Investition vs. Gewichtsersparnis. 100€ pro Kg Ersparnis, nicht schlecht!
> 
> Beim Lenker hättest Du den typischen Carbonlenker von Ali benutzen können (Child 3K matte...), hab ich schon für 11€ gekauft und wiegt in der Länge dann <100g.
> Sattel und LRS sind noch übergewichtig, aber ich verstehe den Ansatz mit begrenztem Einsatz ein ausreichend leichtes und schönes Bike zusammenzustellen gut.
> Viel Spaß damit für Deinen Großen...



Danke, ja das €/kg Verhältnis ist top 
Beim Lenker ging es mir hauptsächlich um die Ergonomie und der Sattel sollte auch möglichst schmal und kurz bleiben, der originale ist von der Form her eigentlich ziemlich optimal.


----------



## holli2000 (3. Juli 2018)

Danke für die ausführlichen Infos ! Aufgrund dieser habe ich bei Kleinanzeigen letzte Woche auch ein Cube 200 gekauft. Meine Tochter findet es so schon klasse, weil es ja ein "Rad für große Schulkinder" ist. Jetzt gehts ans Gewicht optimieren.


----------



## rzOne20 (5. August 2018)

kubidus schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits!
> 
> Ich möchte hiermit mein erstes, (zumindest vorerst) bereits abgeschlossenes Kinderbike-Projekt mit euch teilen.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank! Sehr interessant, bei uns aktuell genau das selbe Thema. Haben eine Krücke erstanden. Kind war offensichtlich zu groß!


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Ich kapere den Thread hier, ich hoffe das passt?

Zuerst will ich:

- Vorbau: wird wohl so ein 45 mm China der noch rum liegt.

- Kurbel: viel zu lange, ich glaub 150 mm gemessen zu haben. Am Orbea das er aktuell leihweise fährt is 130-135 mm lange Kurbel oben, das passt ganz gut. Die von dir verwendete Kania gäbe es in 127 mm und in 140 mm. 
Unser kleinster ist 111 cm hoch, welche würdet ihr nehmen? Ahja, gibts diese Kurbeln den nicht günstiger? Wisst ihr wo ich so eine sehr günstig schießen könnte? China? Wie heißt der Achsstandard, so einen hatte ich zwar selber schon, aber da,als hab ich noch nicht geschraubt.

- Reifen: ich denke wieder den Black Jack, gut und günstig für die kleinen Räder? Oder habt ihr bessere Vorschläge? Sollten geländetauglich sein! Unser Mädl (10) fährt am Fully Fatal Bert und der Ältere (8) am HT auch den Black Jack, da will der kleine halt mit!

- Antrieb: Schaltauge verbogen, kann ich richten. Das Gripshift Ding mit optischem Mängel, Schaltwerk wackelt. Hmm da würde ich gerne Hand anlegen. Weiß aber nicht um die Quali der Kindergruppen?
wäre das hier OK: https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...r-schaltgruppe
Da wär halt eine Kurbel dabei die ich zur Not nehmen könnte (140 mm Länge) , is aber wohl nur 6 Fach ?
—> oder kann ich am HR einfach einen anderen normalen Freilauf rauf geben? Dann wäre das eine gute und günstige Investition: https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...lx-3x10-gruppe ... da hätte er dann einen 1x10 Antrieb. Nachteil wäre wohl Trigger und noch immer keine Kurbel? Was denkt ihr? 

- Ja und Bremshebel... furchtbar. Am besten nach den Avid Single Digit Ausschau halten, oder?

Vielen Dank schon vorab für jeden Tipp!


----------



## kc85 (5. August 2018)

Hinten sitzt eine Schraubkranznabe. Mal eben einfach so 1x10 ist nicht drin. Dazu muss eine Nabe für Steckkassetten verbaut werden.

Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit den günstigen Novatec-Universal-Naben (Sspann 32L) gemacht. Die kann man oft 1:1 austauschen, wenn alle relevanten Maß passen. Leider derzeit in schwarz kaum zu bekommen.

Ist die Nabe getauscht, steht 1x?? nichts im Weg. Wir hatten am 20er Würfel 1x8, mit einer 11-30-Kassette. Bezahlbar und völlig ausreichend. Dazu ein olles 9-fach XT-Schaltwerk (in unserem Fall invers) mit neuem 8-fach Grippshift-Griff. Funktionierte über 2 Kinder problemlos und auch heute noch, beim Käufer des Rades, ohne Probleme.

Bei der Kurbel würde ich die 114mm-Version der Frog-Kurbel in der 32T-Leichtversion verbauen. Dazu passt ein 110,5mm Innenlager, wenn man den inneren Kunststoffring der Kurbel entfernt. Ich nehme gern die Innenlager von Neco, HAL920.

Bei der Bremse hatte ich was passendes von Tektro aus der Restekiste verbaut. Mit Avid macht man aber garantiert auch nichts falsch.

kc85


----------

